# Speaking of Performance Dogs... Core Conditioning!



## hollyk

WOW! That is amazing. Is there anything that Mira can't do?
What a great "dark days" work out. Hmmm what size is that ball?


----------



## sammydog

hollyk said:


> What a great "dark days" work out. Hmmm what size is that ball?


Thanks!! You know, darn, I threw out the packaging, so I have no idea! I bought it at Sports Authority and it was the biggest one. I thought it was going to be bigger!


----------



## sammydog

I tried looking, the brand is Altus and it was burst resistant (I felt that would be better for dogs, hehe) but nothing about the size...


----------



## hollyk

Burst resistant, good idea. Thanks!


----------



## bbuzz

Mira is one talented little girl!! I have had a few crash landings off the Swiss ball, so I am very impressed with Mira's coordination, balance and lack of fear!


----------



## Jige

WOW that is amazing.


----------



## hotel4dogs

that's amazing. No, I take it back. MIRA is amazing!!


----------



## Laurie Falter

This is really cool! I've been working my puppy on a BOSU, a la Susan Garrett, but now I'm thinking I should get an exercise ball for my Rottie boy. Great video.


----------



## hawtee

Wow, now I have to go out and get one, love it!!


----------



## Loisiana

I saw Janice's video too, and then I saw Jessica's video on Facebook, so I went out and bought my own ball the next day! Mine is 65 cm.

It took Flip awhile to grasp the concept of climbing onto the ball, but he immediately took to leaping in the air and landing on top of it :doh:

I find it very amusing to watch his little back legs start shaking when he tries to balance himself. Very cute and funny :

I pulled out the big guns to get him started on the ball - Buffalo bites. I should have known better. Flip is not used to having high value treats when training, so his chin starts quivering in anticipation and it makes a sucking sound like two fish making out. Annoying.


----------



## sammydog

Thanks everyone, I am really liking it so far and I really think it is going to be great for conditioning! I have been using kibble for rewards, I think I am going through almost a half cup of kibble with each session!

Hope everyone who tries has fun with it!


----------



## sammydog

gonegold said:


> This is really cool! I've been working my puppy on a BOSU, a la Susan Garrett, but now I'm thinking I should get an exercise ball for my Rottie boy. Great video.


They had some of those BOSU trainers at the store I was at, but they were really $$$! I bet perfect for a puppy though, how fun!


----------



## DNL2448

Next stop, circus performer Mira!


----------



## GoldenSail

Wow that is pretty cool! I would be so afraid of the dog falling off though to try it myself.


----------



## Laurie Falter

sammydog said:


> They had some of those BOSU trainers at the store I was at, but they were really $$$! I bet perfect for a puppy though, how fun!


I justified the cost by telling myself *I* would use it to exercise, too! (I'll let you know the first time that happens...)


----------



## hollyk

Loisiana said:


> I saw Janice's video too, and then I saw Jessica's video on Facebook, so I went out and bought my own ball the next day! Mine is 65 cm.


Thanks for posting the size.
Jessica, Jody, do you think a 75 cm ball would work better?


----------



## Stretchdrive

Great job Jessica, and Mira!!


----------



## Paige&Lily

That looks so fun! Hmmm, I think my in-laws have an exercise ball they want to get rid of......wonder if I could keep the kids from bouncing it int o the Christmas tree LOL!


----------



## sammydog

hollyk said:


> Thanks for posting the size.
> Jessica, Jody, do you think a 75 cm ball would work better?


I think mine is at least 75, I thought I remembered 80 something, but when I was looking at the store online the biggest one in the brand I got was 75 cm, so that must be what it is


----------



## JDandBigAm

Thanks for posting the size. My obedience instructor has the peanut shaped one and Jonah has had fun on it. I'm thinking of getting the ball or that egg shaped one. That was fun watching the progression of Mira getting used to the ball.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Dark weather work.... I NEED THAT!!!!  OMG Gabby is out of control. Actually she is starting to chew on herself due to lack of work. Funny.... she is getting out more than any other dog. 

OK did you buy that from just an exercise store? Or is it a fit paws ball? Where the heck do you store it? Can you give me a ball park what you folks are paying? I can ask for one for Christmas.  

Gabby climed on the Fit Paws equipment at UKC Premier, so I know I can get her on it. I think this is BRILLIANT. More info please. :wave:


----------



## sammydog

I just bought mine at a sporting goods store called Sport Authority. It was a regular balance ball for people, I did get one that said burst resistant. It cost $25 and came with a DVD exercises for people. I am pretty sure Jodie said she got hers on sale for $15!

I am sure you will have no trouble getting her on!


----------



## Maxs Mom

I can afford that. Those Fit Paws balls are expensive. We used to have Sports Authority around here, but we have other sporting goods stores. Hey maybe I will use it too... Probably not. Though I should. LOL


----------



## Maxs Mom

Just looked at Dick's Sporting Goods site. They have your Altus ball a 65cm for $24.99. Need to send hubby for a joint Gabby and mom Christmas present. :wavey:


----------



## sammydog

I used mine once to stretch my back out, that is about it. I did save the DVD though.

Very fun! We are all going to have to exchange video and ideas for exercises!


----------



## Stretchdrive

I would be interested in hearing other methods people use for core conditioning in their dogs. I think it would be fun to try different things.


----------



## Megora

If you took ideas from horse conditioning alone...

The ladder method (with horses we do a combination of trotting over cavaletti or poles laid across the path at intervals). At class we were walking the dogs through to build up coordination. And then jogging them through.

Sit pretty, stand on back legs, sit - repeat (with horses this would be stretching the legs). I've seen some people do these with their dogs where they are literally doing squats with their back legs. I haven't tried that with my guy - I'm just happy that he has the control to go up in a stand (dance) without flailing his paws to prop them on something or somebody.

Spins (with horses this would be tight circles both ways to get him to flex his neck and shoulders). I don't think these are as important as backs and ins for fixing heel position (or I don't get the connection), but I see where flexing those back shoulder and neck muscles is a good thing for loosening a dog up. 

I know there are others but I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wow, that was GREAT! Do you hold the ball still until they get used to it? Do you think it would be OK for Jordan to try, she's almost 8 months now?


----------



## Stretchdrive

Megora said:


> If you took ideas from horse conditioning alone...
> 
> The ladder method (with horses we do a combination of trotting over cavaletti or poles laid across the path at intervals). At class we were walking the dogs through to build up coordination. And then jogging them through.
> 
> Sit pretty, stand on back legs, sit - repeat (with horses this would be stretching the legs). I've seen some people do these with their dogs where they are literally doing squats with their back legs. I haven't tried that with my guy - I'm just happy that he has the control to go up in a stand (dance) without flailing his paws to prop them on something or somebody.
> 
> Spins (with horses this would be tight circles both ways to get him to flex his neck and shoulders). I don't think these are as important as backs and ins for fixing heel position (or I don't get the connection), but I see where flexing those back shoulder and neck muscles is a good thing for loosening a dog up.
> 
> I know there are others but I'm drawing a blank right now.


I too use many horse methods on my dogs. So many things transfer over so well


----------



## sammydog

Thanks for the ideas Megora! I have heard the squats are good for iliopsoas. Spins are something I have been wanting to teach...

I think I am going to teach Mira to turn right and left on the ball...

I hold the ball in place and have been ever since. We have been working on it almost daily and she seems to love it!


----------



## IndyBindy

We also trot up hills (also a carry over from horse conditioning) and have well developed stretch routine. Now if someone would make ME do all this conditioning!


----------



## Stretchdrive

IndyBindy said:


> We also trot up hills (also a carry over from horse conditioning) and have well developed stretch routine. Now if someone would make ME do all this conditioning!


LOL! I know what you mean!! If I took care of myself, the way I take care of my dogs, I would be looking pretty darn good!!


----------



## HovawartMom

i love yr dogs and it's amazing what they are ready to do,to make you,happy!.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Stretchdrive said:


> LOL! I know what you mean!! If I took care of myself, the way I take care of my dogs, I would be looking pretty darn good!!


I asked for one of the exercise balls for Christmas for Gabby.... I am not even going to pretend I am going to use it. I should don't get me wrong. 

Just one question....we all exercise our dogs frequently, running agility, walks, training... why is it we aren't thinner or more fit? WE are keeping our dogs fit? Why doesn't it work for us?


----------



## sammydog

Sounds like an excellent Christmas gift!

I think I enjoy food a little too much


----------



## Megora

> Just one question....we all exercise our dogs frequently, running agility, walks, training... why is it we aren't thinner or more fit? WE are keeping our dogs fit? Why doesn't it work for us?


According to a crosscountry ski guy on the radio this morning, it's because we aren't using all fours when we walk.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Maxs Mom said:


> Just one question....we all exercise our dogs frequently, running agility, walks, training... why is it we aren't thinner or more fit? WE are keeping our dogs fit? Why doesn't it work for us?


Now our diet comes into play!! My dogs eat healthy, I just are 7 Hershys kisses, and 3 Dove promises.


----------



## sammydog

Stretchdrive said:


> Now our diet comes into play!! My dogs eat healthy, I just are 7 Hershys kisses, and 3 Dove promises.


HAHAHAHA!!!!  Just before I typed my last response I was thinking about how I had just eaten 2 Hershey kisses... more to come...


----------



## Stretchdrive

sammydog said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!  Just before I typed my last response I was thinking about how I had just eaten 2 Hershey kisses... more to come...


My kisses were the candy cane, and the mint truffle ones. i still prefer the origional though.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Squats was something I have not done before, so I did them with Filly today, and she did great!! Thanks Megora for the idea!

I also took out my bottom board(contact trainer board), and had the dogs working on that today. We did sidepassingin the front, and heel position. I did it with 2 on 2 off first with the front legs, and then with the back legs. I had them turning on it, as well as doing their signals. Tomorrow I am going to pull out the little step stool, and have them work on that.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Stretchdrive said:


> My kisses were the candy cane, and the mint truffle ones. i still prefer the origional though.


Have you tried the cherry ones? Those are YUMMY!!!! 

I got almost 30# off Belle.... I think they didn't go far. She lost them, I found them. :uhoh: She has kept them off.... I can't get them off.


----------



## wicamnca

Thank you so much for posting about this! I went out and bought it tonight and Kayla loves it! She has no problem putting her two front paws on it, but how did you work towards all four? The 75cm ball comes with the ability to make it 55cm, 65 cm or the full 75 cm by how much you inflate it. Did you inflate yours to the full size? 

By the way, they are 19.99 plus 20% off at Sport Chalet if anyone has one of those.


----------



## sammydog

I spent a few days just clicking and rewarding front feet while I was trying to think of a good way to get all four. I had to brace it with my legs and then I just lured her onto it. Now that she has the idea she jumps right on herself. Have fun!


----------



## Karen519

*Mira*

Mira is a beauty and what wonderful balance she has!!


----------



## sammydog

*Update!*

So... For those of you who got balance balls, have you been using them?

I am curious to find out what everyone is doing, I need some ideas!

We have been working on right and left, going from sit to down and back up. Turning in a circle. So far we only have a circle in one direction, so need to work on turning to the right. We are getting on the ball about 2-3 days a week.

Here are a few video clips from yesterday


----------



## Stretchdrive

OMG!! I LOVED it!! Thank you sooo much for sharing, that was super cute!!!

Was that video done with your new software as well?


----------



## sammydog

Thanks!

Yes! That was on the new software, but I am not doing anything fancy! I really need to play with it more!


----------



## DNL2448

Is there nothing that dog can't do???? She (and you) are amazing!


----------



## AmberSunrise

That was awesome  Thanks so much for sharing! 



sammydog said:


> We have been working on right and left, going from sit to down and back up. Turning in a circle. So far we only have a circle in one direction, so need to work on turning to the right. We are getting on the ball about 2-3 days a week.
> 
> Here are a few video clips from yesterday


----------



## hollyk

Holy Cow it looks like she flies onto the ball. What can't Mira do?
Still haven't got one. Was waiting to see if they went on post holiday sale and then forgot.


----------



## wicamnca

sammydog said:


> So... For those of you who got balance balls, have you been using them?
> 
> I am curious to find out what everyone is doing, I need some ideas!
> 
> We have been working on right and left, going from sit to down and back up. Turning in a circle. So far we only have a circle in one direction, so need to work on turning to the right. We are getting on the ball about 2-3 days a week.


Cute video! We have been using ours. I would love more ideas too. 

I never got Kayla to jump onto the ball, but she will get on from the couch. We do most of the same stuff that you are doing except Kayla is not as fast as Mira is on your video. I guess I have some more work to do there. I was kind of wondering what to do too so I just started moving the ball and rewarding her for keeping herself on the top (very small movements so far) or I just lessen the amount that I am keeping the ball in place by just a fraction and it is amazing how much harder she has to work to stabilize herself.


----------



## Maxs Mom

sammydog said:


> So... For those of you who got balance balls, have you been using them?
> 
> I am curious to find out what everyone is doing, I need some ideas!
> 
> We have been working on right and left, going from sit to down and back up. Turning in a circle. So far we only have a circle in one direction, so need to work on turning to the right. We are getting on the ball about 2-3 days a week.
> 
> Here are a few video clips from yesterday


I haven't got ours yet. I really want it though. I just now need to find time to go to Dick's and get one. No ball for Xmas.


----------



## hollyk

Jessica, 
I finally tried this. I wasn't to sure I could get Winter to do it. She really doesn't like things moving under her feet, but tonight was the second night and she had all four feet on the ball and was sitting on it. My ball seems smaller than the one in your video and I need to get it a bit better inflated. What a great dark days work out.

By the way, I always thought because of Winter's aversion to things moving under her feet we would never do well in agility. But if I can find the time and with the right treats ...........


----------



## sammydog

Yay! We are back on the ball now too, started after daylight savings. I try to get the dogs on there 3 days a week or so. Barley only does his front feet, but I still think that is good for him.

I am sure you could conquer the teeter! Barley was terrible, could never even get him on a wobble board. He still hates it, but we have managed!


----------

